# stucco receipe



## sluggermike (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm beginning to think that the stucco recipe is a guarded, professional secret. I've gone to several building supply stores, and rock and sand stores asking for information mixing stucco. The answer I get is "I don't know. I just sell the stuff". If any one knows, I would appreciate some help. Thank you.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

The secret is that everyone makes it to their own preference. I will not tell people how to make it when asked in person in the store, because that will then be used down the road when it cracks and the HO is looking to sue.

There are dozens of sites online that give proper proportions, but it will vary by locale and you personal preferences.

In general, the proper mix is 1 part cementious material (lime is considered to be a cementious material) to 3 parts sand by volume. 4 parts sand is often used for the basecoat.

Depending upon your location, you should probably not use masonry cement, although pre-blended mortar made from portland cement and lime is acceptable.

Personally, I like 1 part portland to 1/2 part Type S lime, mixed with 3 parts sand for the base and scratch, and 1 part portland, 1 part lime for the finish coat, sanded to texture, but in the range 2-4 parts.


----------



## sluggermike (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I had a similar experience when I bought a house with a swimming pool. It seemed to be a guarded secret on how to take care of a pool. The obvious reason was because the pool service guys wanted the business. I finally figured it out by reading and asking around. I do the service myself and save a lot of money. Where I live in Southern California it costs about $70 a month for the service. I can do it my self for about $15.00 or less and you don't have to be a Rocket Scientist.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It is not secret, it is an art, just like stucco, and in our litigious society, giving good advice used badly can cost the advisor serious money and pain. It simply isn't worth it.

I am not speaking in the abstract, but from experience. I do not even give referrals anymore because even THAT has had me dragged into court.

DIY'ers and homeowners have brought this on themselves, and simply should not expect advice and information from professionals for free in person. Online, you have no expectation or information of who is giving you advice, so you take it at your peirl. And trust me, I have seen a lot of flat out wrong and dangerous advice given on DIY boards.


----------



## sluggermike (Sep 2, 2007)

I believe we are lucky to have forums like this so we can help each other. I understand what you are talking about, and thanks for your reply. I promise I won't sue you.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

sluggermike said:


> I believe we are lucky to have forums like this so we can help each other. I understand what you are talking about, and thanks for your reply. I promise I won't sue you.[/qu.ote]
> 
> Tscarborough, call your lawyer... 14 days after they promise not to sue is when the papers arrive via process server.:laughing:


----------



## sluggermike (Sep 2, 2007)

I noticed that you live in Austin,Texas and with a name like Tscarborough you should be hard to find if my house starts to crack and fall apart after I do the stucco job. Just kidding, I do appreciate your help.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Tscarborough I have a question for you, well heck I guess anyone that want's to answer....

I've never been up close an personal to stucco...I've seen it on many houses...but have never been around it as in applied, or repaired. I've seen stucco that has a texture that looks like little worm tracks and have always wondered how that's done.

Thanks...


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

A small amount of slightly larger rounded aggregate (about 1/4") is added to the finish coat stucco, and when floated this rolls around leaving the worm trails in the finish.


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 5, 2006)

RippySkippy

It could be acrylic quartz putz finish you are seeing.

Or a basecoat job that was 1/2 floated that has the aggregate in it or something along the lines of what TSC said.


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 5, 2006)

The biggest secret is to wet cure the scratch and base coat letting it crack and shrink before the finish is applied.

Use a coarser sand in the base coat instead of fine sand is also a big help with the cracks.

Do not do the stucco before the sheet rock is hung helps with cutting back on the cracking.

As for me I use 1 bag of portland 1 bag of masonry and 42 real sholves of coarse sand for the base coat. And let it turn in the mixer for a bit before you start getting it out.


----------

